# i phone facebook strange



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a little strange and i hope i explain this right.I have a I phone 4.My main email on it is Gmail, eg If i take a picture with the phone it sends it from my gmail address.I also have hotmail on the phone.I also have two facebook accounts one with my gmail address and one with my hotmail address, these facebook accounts are independent of each other and Im not even friends with myself on these accounts!!.I have the facebook app on my phone which is linked to my hotmail account.My gmail facebook is not even signed in to my I phone.(I hope your still with me) So been bored at work today im looking at my "hotmail" facebook app and i see under my contact information under email a @facebook.com adddress(i heard facebook done this off the T.W.I.T podcast) So i decided to send a email to my hotmail account using this from my phone.This took me to gmail i sent the email using the address from my hotmail facebook.A couple of mins later i opened my hotmail inbox and sure enough there was a message from facebook.BUT the message came from my second facebook account????????.Just wondering How did this happen?
Thanks to anyone who took the time to read this long message.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Having multiple Facebook accounts is a violation of their terms of service. They have ways of determining if people have multiple accounts, and you could soon find yourself locked out of both. They can see your IP address, and have certainly noticed you're logging in and out multiple times into and out of two different accounts on the same device. I suggest you pick one, and request the other be disabled. Before you lose them both.

https://www.facebook.com/help/?page=100529590041172


----------



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for that i didnt know you could not have two facebook accounts.One is for my job and the other personal. My sister and her husband has a account each they use one computer and they have one i phone which they both use to sigh into there facebook app. So what im doing is much the same thing except i only sign in on my facebook account on my i phone with my personal one.I need both accounts so ill have to think about it.Thanks for the help still cant figure out how sending a email from one account came from the second account??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Probably because Facebook has already figured out they're exactly the same person. There are usually enough differences between accounts in the same household.

If you want a company Facebook account, that's entirely different from a personal account. It sounds like you want two *profiles*, and that is definitely not allowed.


----------

